# Best SS Chainring that's not Surly?



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Not that I have a problem with Surly rings, they're tops... just really want to know my options especially in the lower budget end and surely not everyone is running Surly?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Blackspire


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Blackspire
FSA
Spot


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I always use Salsa's.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a Blackspire SS ring on one bike and it seems to be good. I don't have a lot of mileage on that bike, though.

The older bike has a regular Deore steel ring and I'll replace it in spring, after a couple of years of trails and commuting.

If you like steel, On-One has some 32 Tooth rings that should work:
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/SS_Chainrings.html


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

I've had 'Envy' from Canada - similar to the Blackspire, very nicely made; and Salsa for Al rings. Both of them were/are pretty nice. I've also got a stash of Mountain Equipment Co-op branded chainrings made by Blackspire that got cleared out for $5CAD. They're nice, but the alu is a bit soft.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

I might have sopmething for you...rings are not 100% set up on the bloggy thing yet, but I do have 'em on the shelf.....all sorts of different sizes in 104x4, 110x5, 130x5....

tomicog.blogspot.com


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I have looked at the Envy and nearly bought them... which did you use, the VO2 or the DH?


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm using Blackspire rings and have had no problems, although my FSA dh ring seems to be wearing better. Would recommend both. 

I will never use another Surly chainring. I normally view Surly as a no-nonsense/reliable bike stuff, however both myself and my buddy have completely torqued/twisted the two rings we had within a handful of rides. They're both unusable now.


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

I have never had a problem with Salsas aluminum rings. I also have gotten great wear from a FSA dh/bmx ring on my cross bike.


----------



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

*Plenty of options, without going full-on low-budget...*

Like Nonracerrichie and others indicated - you really can't go wrong w/ Salsa SS chainrings. After badly bending the poop out of a Surly stainless steel ring, I personally will not buy another. That said, I was using the Surly ring: off-road. Logs, rocks and apparent rider-error undoubtedly led to the short life-span of said Surly ring. Maybe it would fare better on a fixie or roadie SS, I can't say for certain. Just my honest opinion.

What about Surly Bio-Pace stainless steel rings? Ha! That's what mine looks like, hanging on the basement wall. oopsy.

If I had to stack-rank SS chainrings, according to combo of affordability & durability, the ranking would go like this:

1) SALSA (around $20 to $25):thumbsup: 
2) Blackspire Mono Veloce (around $25 to $30):thumbsup: 
3) FSA (around $30 to $35):thumbsup: 
4) Spot Brand ($35 to $45):thumbsup:

I can't offer any insight on the other chainrings mentioned in this thread, but I did check the eNVy website and those rings look pretty sweet, too. (Are there no eNVy distributors in the States?)

Of course, if you have the scratch burning a hole in your pocket (and you don't mind the inevitable wait) - can't go wrong w/ Boone titanium chainring. Sadly, I own just 1 Boone ti ring, but it's just as durable as it is aesthetically sicko.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

Salsa...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> I will never use another Surly chainring. I normally view Surly as a no-nonsense/reliable bike stuff, however both myself and my buddy have completely torqued/twisted the two rings we had within a handful of rides. They're both unusable now.


I can't see why the chainring would bend except under side loading (ok, and impacts). I guess steel rings like the Surly are probably more sensitive to this than Al rings and therefore more sensitive to bad chainline, frame flex and crank flex.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I have used Surly, Blackspire, and Envy. Nicest ring I ever bought was a Rennen, it has a really deep tooth profile. Put about 2000 km on mine, sold the cranks to a friend and the ring will be going strong againthis year. It cost a fair bit though.

On the budget end, Blackspire is probably the best deal. I would also suggest you try going into LBS and looking through their bin of chainrings, that can pay off. I've grabbed big, fat Envy DH rings at a nice discount.


----------



## 5minutehero (Feb 9, 2009)

Blackspire : good bang for the buck ..


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

*On-One make some nice SSSS chainrings*


----------



## likeybikey (Nov 24, 2007)

The sad thing about the Salsa rings is that they are no longer made in the USA. Nor do they look as nice as they did when they were made in America.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

boomn said:


> I can't see why the chainring would bend except under side loading (ok, and impacts). I guess steel rings like the Surly are probably more sensitive to this than Al rings and therefore more sensitive to bad chainline, frame flex and crank flex.


my much biased opinion....Surley rings are nice, but their profile removes too much mat'l, imho. The relief between bolt holes is too great, which makes 'em kinda flexy/flimsy. I bent one due to a loose chain combined w/ a torquey log move and a bit of frame flex...chain got crossed and tried to fold the ring when it tried to derail. Stopped it before it all went to sh!t, so didn't have to walk out of the woods.

Got home, looked at my cogs, did some thinking, got to drawing. Made myself a ring, no relief between the bolt holes, leave that mat'l in there. Put a few thousand miles on the prototype last year, not one issue. Now I have a whole stack of 'em. :thumbsup:

If you're looking for a long wearing stainless option to the Surly, drop me a line.

[/pseudo spam]


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice all...

Ended up ordering a Cycle Underground custom chainring made here in Australia (heard about them and thought why not give it a go). Aluminium but can be cut 3mm or 4mm in 12 different designs to just about any sizing specs. Cheap as including postage and super friendly guys. Should arrive today or tomorrow, will post a pic. I went for desgin 1 in non polished silver 4mm. Super strong, no bling, good price. They do international as well...

http://cycleunderground.com.au/chainringdesigns.htm

and no I don't know them, just thought I'd try a local custom option.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i dig the design 12.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

what about middleburn?

do their rings only work for their spiders? this look pretty nice.

beyond rings though, what about full on SS chain rings. from middleburn and ENO. yes?

thoughts?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Velobike said:


> *On-One make some nice SSSS chainrings*


Those look nice, to bad they only come in 4 bolt and 32 teeth.

Mark


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

4 bolt Surly rings can go taco quite easily, but how about 5 bolt rings? Has anyone ever trashed one of those?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

likeybikey said:


> The sad thing about the Salsa rings is that they are no longer made in the USA. Nor do they look as nice as they did when they were made in America.


Sad to hear and the quality usually suffers when this happens. Thankfully Park Tools are still made in USA!



chumbox said:


> Thanks for the advice all...
> 
> Ended up ordering a Cycle Underground custom chainring made here in Australia (heard about them and thought why not give it a go). Aluminium but can be cut 3mm or 4mm in 12 different designs to just about any sizing specs. Cheap as including postage and super friendly guys. Should arrive today or tomorrow, will post a pic. I went for desgin 1 in non polished silver 4mm. Super strong, no bling, good price. They do international as well...
> 
> ...


Sweet! #1 looks great! I also like #6, 8, 11, and 12.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

This may be an odd question to piggyback on this, but does anyone know where I might find a RED chainring with a 94mm BCD and in a 34t variety? Thanks.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Hope this helps*

I like the ones that are made out of metal.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

larryo108 said:


> This may be an odd question to piggyback on this, but does anyone know where I might find a RED chainring with a 94mm BCD and in a 34t variety? Thanks.


There could be rings out there I haven't seen...

but I think you will need a custom Ano job for that one


----------



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

hmmmm...I think your best bet would be to scour fleaBay and look for maybe a Tuf-Neck BMX style chainring, maybe Vuelta (I've seen other colors like gold, blue - so maybe red, too?) - or contact Middleburn direct. they only have black listed on their website for 34T 94BCD, but maybe a Middleburn insider would know more...(?) total long-shot on the Middleburn suggestion...


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just saw the downhill rings on middleburn and they have a 4-bolt red one with 34t. Maybe I could pick up a used 4-bolt crank with a new ring. 

Final question, looking around on the middleburn site, I found all of the spiders that they make. It looks almost, like the spiders could be used to mount to an Eno crank and be able to use a traditional chainring. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

*blackspire*

I usually run blackspire, but from this post I think I'll give the FSA a whirl next time.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got my Cycle Underground custom chainring. You can see my rant in the Aussie forum... gorgeous ring.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=488636


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmm...surprised about the support for Salsa chainrings...I like some of their stuff (some frames, rims) but my 32t 7075 ring was going shark tooth after a handful of rides. Might be nice and light for flat terrain but pretty much useless for mountain riding...mine was 20 bucks at REI or so, it makes a good spare but that is about it. I do have a Salsa 42t ring on my 'cross bike, it is doing fine but that is a lot more working teeth.

I like my Surly rings but I normally don't have the guts to bounce off logs/rocks and stuff much...trying to hone some skilz so I am also getting a new tomi ring.


----------



## O.T (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you think this  will work as a singlespeed chainring on the Truvativ Stylo?


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

O.T said:


> Do you think this  will work as a singlespeed chainring on the Truvativ Stylo?


It will.

+ it's cheap, so go for it.


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Mrp


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

No one run Crank Brothers? I have 38T I am using now, pretty stout and bling (although that’s typically not important to me). I told my LBS I needed a 38T and this is what they gave me.

Let’s see I’ve used: Blackspire, Salsa, Surly, Shimano, Race Face, and generic. I can’t really say any of them jumped out ahead of the rest, it’s a chainring! Obviously if you take care of it and keep your chain line straight, you should be in good shape. Some are more expensive than others as some as said. Depends on your budget I guess.


----------



## O.T (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to know where you have bought the Salsa & surly chainrings (and chaig cogs). Is there any store that sell them in Europe (shipping to Finland)?

Anyone knows?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

dixie whiskey said:


> No one run Crank Brothers? I have 38T I am using now, pretty stout and bling ...


Crank Bros offers chainrings? Never knew it. There are none on their site.

http://www.crankbrothers.com/

Got a photo? Thanks.

--Sparty


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Renthal SR4
http://www.renthalcycling.com/File/product_sr4.aspx
Renthal make lovely stuff, though it's neither easy to find* nor well advertised. Apparently they're much better known in the motorcycle world.

Mine came from here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RENTHAL-36t-c...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item56398a9e61


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

O.T said:


> I'd like to know where you have bought the Salsa & surly chainrings (and chaig cogs). Is there any store that sell them in Europe (shipping to Finland)?
> 
> Anyone knows?


You might try
www.singlespeed.nl or www.charliethebikemonger.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

O.T said:


> Is there any store that sell them in Europe (shipping to Finland)?


Chainreaction has a pretty good selection of chainrings. I think not Salsa or Surly, though. Last I looked, they had some promising looking wide base cogs from Gusset.


----------



## O.T (Apr 2, 2010)

asphaltdude said:


> You might try
> www.singlespeed.nl or www.charliethebikemonger.com
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thank you! Shipping only 2£.


----------



## O.T (Apr 2, 2010)

perttime said:


> Chainreaction has a pretty good selection of chainrings. I think not Salsa or Surly, though. Last I looked, they had some promising looking wide base cogs from Gusset.


Yes, I checked their selection. Have to think about which ones to choose. 
I don't think I will keep the original 32-18 since we don't have so high mountains in Finland.
Which mediation (? Välitys på finska) would you use for MTB/commuting?
I thought about something like 34-16, but I'm not sure, have to try different combinations.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

O.T said:


> Which mediation (? Välitys på finska) would you use for MTB/commuting?
> I thought about something like 34-16, but I'm not sure, have to try different combinations.


I've been using 36/16 or 15 for commuting, with a 26er and pretty fat tires. No big hills on the way.

My trail SS bike has 34/18 with Fat Albert 2.4" tires.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

O.T said:


> Yes, I checked their selection. Have to think about which ones to choose.
> I don't think I will keep the original 32-18 since we don't have so high mountains in Finland.
> Which mediation (? Välitys på finska) would you use for MTB/commuting?
> I thought about something like 34-16, but I'm not sure, have to try different combinations.


yep, no substitute for personal testing. A selection of different cogs and rings can be very handy


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Crank Bros offers chainrings? Never knew it. There are none on their site.
> 
> Got a photo? Thanks.
> 
> --Sparty


Well, I guess this will teach me to play better attention to my own components.  I searched as well and was unable to find it. Upon looking at it when I took the photo I realized it was something else...Gamut 38T. :thumbsup:










So to the OP, here's another option to Surly in the same price range. Sorry for any mix-up.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

dixie whiskey said:


> Well, I guess this will teach me to play better attention to my own components.  I searched as well and was unable to find it. Upon looking at it when I took the photo I realized it was something else...Gamut 38T. :thumbsup:
> 
> {photo right up in here}
> 
> So to the OP, here's another option to Surly in the same price range. Sorry for any mix-up.


It IS a mighty nice looking chainring, tho.

--Sparty


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

homebrewed components


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

I have one of the cycleunderground rings as well. Cheap and really well made, but I have replaced it with a Rotor Q ring. The Q ring is 33 tooth (replacing a 32), so it is a slightly higher gear, but I am climbing hills better than the standard 32 tooth. As far as price goes, well let's just not go there - ridiculously expensive for a chainring, and I reckon it wont wear as well as the cycleunderground ring, but the difference is amazing!


----------



## Boxer (Mar 7, 2005)

What about using the Shimano XT ring?
Had mine on for a year and still sworking great.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Boxer said:


> What about using the Shimano XT ring?


 A "gearie" ring can work just fine, as long as you have good chainline and tension.

I used a Deore ring for some time (post earlier in this thread). The ramps collect more dirt and can get noisy. The taller teeth of a SS chainring are more forgiving: harder for the chain to jump off if the chain is a little slack.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

nuffink said:


> Renthal SR4
> http://www.renthalcycling.com/File/product_sr4.aspx
> Renthal make lovely stuff, though it's neither easy to find* nor well advertised. Apparently they're much better known in the motorcycle world.
> 
> Mine came from here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RENTHAL-36t-c...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item56398a9e61


These are some nice looking rings.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I usually just use whatever I can get my hands on cheaply. I've used a Salsa ring, which was great, a Race Face one, which lasted quite a while, My Surly 4 bolt bent, even though it was always used with a bashring, And I've been using Shimano ramped/pinned rings for the last two years since that's what came on the cranks I bought. I have a non-stainless steel ring on a road/rail trail bike that simply will not die.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

sean salach said:


> ... I have a non-stainless steel ring on a road/rail trail bike that simply will not die.


I've got one of those, too... on a commuter bike. Some weird tooth count like 41t or 43t... I believe it might last forever. It's actually a pretty nice chainring for a "cheapie."

--Sparty


----------

